# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Λαυρίου - ΟΛΛ (Lavrion - LPA report)

## Maroulis Nikos

Το ΥΕΝ σκέφτεται να δώσει κίνητρα στις ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες να δρομολογήσουν τα πλοία τους από το Λαύριο με το σκεφτικό ότι ένα πλοίο για να πάει στην Χίο από Πειραιά κάνει 15 ώρες και ένα ταχύπλοο από Λαύριο θα πηγαίνει στα Μεστά σε 3,5΄ώρες.
Λέτε να πάει το Παναγία Θαλασσινή.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

άκυρο για το Παναγία Θαλασσινή θα δρομολογηθεί τελικά ΊΟ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ.
Το μόνο που ίσως να μπορεί να εκτελέσει την γραμμή είναι το Αίολος Εξπρές.

----------


## George

Μόνο με γερή έπειδότηση και πάλι ίσως. Γιατί τόσο το Λαύριο όσο και τα Μεστά είναι κάπως αποκμακρισμένα λιμάνια και από το κέντρο της Αθήνας και από την πόλη της Χίου. Αλλά εγώ βλέπω τον Αίολο πάλι στις Κυκλάδες να περιφέρεται.
Και μια διόρθωση: Το πλοίο για την Χίο από Πειραιά κάνει το πολύ 10 ώρες στο κατευθείαν (λέγε με ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ).

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πιστεύεις δηλαδή Γιώργο ότι δεν θα κάνει κανένα ταχύπλοο την γραμμή και ας υπάρχει επιδότηση.
Φαντάζεσαι τελικά το ΥΕΝ να την προορίζει για ταχύπλοο και να καταλήξει σε συμβατικό και συγκεκριμένα στην SAOS .
Ολα μπορούν να συμβούν και όλα συμβαίνουν σε αυτή τη χώρα.

----------


## gvaggelas

Όντως υπάρχει αυτή η σκέψη από την πλευρά του ΥΕΝ. Πριν από δύο περίπου μήνες η ΝΕΛ είχε εκφράσει ενδιαφέρον για το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο. Μάλιστα σκεφτόταν, ή σκέφτεται ακόμη (αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω), να μπει το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ στο συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο. Ότι γίνει πάντως αναμένεται από το ερχόμενο καλοκαίρι και όχι κατά την διάρκεια της χειμερινής περιόδου. Σε ότι αφορά την πρόσβαση στα δύο λιμάνια. Τα οδικά δίκτυα έχουν βελτιωθεί αρκετά. Η Αττική Οδός στην Αθήνα και ο νέος δρόμος Χίου - Μεστών (απόσταση 38 περίπου km αναμένεται να γίνεται σε 30 λεπτά).

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Όντως υπάρχει αυτή η σκέψη από την πλευρά του ΥΕΝ. Πριν από δύο περίπου μήνες η ΝΕΛ είχε εκφράσει ενδιαφέρον για το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο. Μάλιστα σκεφτόταν, ή σκέφτεται ακόμη (αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω), να μπει το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ στο συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο. Ότι γίνει πάντως αναμένεται από το ερχόμενο καλοκαίρι και όχι κατά την διάρκεια της χειμερινής περιόδου. Σε ότι αφορά την πρόσβαση στα δύο λιμάνια. Τα οδικά δίκτυα έχουν βελτιωθεί αρκετά. Η Αττική Οδός στην Αθήνα και ο νέος δρόμος Χίου - Μεστών (απόσταση 38 περίπου km αναμένεται να γίνεται σε 30 λεπτά).


Δεν πιστέυω ότι μπορεί να έχει επιτυχία. Το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου είναι όπως και να το κάνουμε μακρυά και μην ξεχνάμε ότι ακόμα δεν έχει ούτε τρένο ούτε αστική συγκοινωνία αλλά κτελ νομού αττικής απο μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς . Για εκείνον που έχει αυτοκίνητο εξαρτάται η περιοχή που μένει κανείς .....
Δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι οι εταιρείες αποφευγουν την δρομολόγηση κάποιου πλοίου τοσα χρόνια .

----------


## gvaggelas

Για την σύνδεση του Λαυρίο με μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς, εκφράστηκε η πρόθεση από το ΥΕν για την επέκταση του Προαστιακού. Μάλιστα ο ΥΕΝ θα θέσει το θέμα στον υπουργό Μεταφορών. Πιστεύω ότι το Λαύριο θα "πιάσει". Μπορεί να είναι μακριά από τον Πειραιά, αλλά εμένα προσωπικά (κάνω το δρομολόγιο Χίο-Πειραιά, περίπου 2 φορές τον μήνα) θα με βόλευε. Δεν γνωρίζω τον χρόνο της χερσαίας διαδρομής μέχρι το Λαύριο, αλλά μελέτες έχουν δείξει ότι για την γραμμή ΜΕστά_Λαύριο, ένα ταχύπλοο χρειάζεται περίπου 2 ώρες και 45 λεπτά και ένα συμβατικό περίπου 5 ώρες. Ακόμα και αν η απόσταση του Λαυρίου΄από τον Πειραιά είναι 2 ώρες, πάλι συμφέρει. 
Η πρόθεση δρομολόγησης πλοίου, βασίζεται και στο γεγονός ότι ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Λαυρίου έχει προχωρήσει σε μελέτες για την προσαρμογή ενός τμήματος του λιμένα στις απαιτήσεις των ταχύπλοων πλοίων.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Για την σύνδεση του Λαυρίο με μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς, εκφράστηκε η πρόθεση από το ΥΕν για την επέκταση του Προαστιακού. Μάλιστα ο ΥΕΝ θα θέσει το θέμα στον υπουργό Μεταφορών. Πιστεύω ότι το Λαύριο θα "πιάσει". Μπορεί να είναι μακριά από τον Πειραιά, αλλά εμένα προσωπικά (κάνω το δρομολόγιο Χίο-Πειραιά, περίπου 2 φορές τον μήνα) θα με βόλευε. Δεν γνωρίζω τον χρόνο της χερσαίας διαδρομής μέχρι το Λαύριο, αλλά μελέτες έχουν δείξει ότι για την γραμμή ΜΕστά_Λαύριο, ένα ταχύπλοο χρειάζεται περίπου 2 ώρες και 45 λεπτά και ένα συμβατικό περίπου 5 ώρες. Ακόμα και αν η απόσταση του Λαυρίου΄από τον Πειραιά είναι 2 ώρες, πάλι συμφέρει. 
> Η πρόθεση δρομολόγησης πλοίου, βασίζεται και στο γεγονός ότι ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Λαυρίου έχει προχωρήσει σε μελέτες για την προσαρμογή ενός τμήματος του λιμένα στις απαιτήσεις των ταχύπλοων πλοίων.


όντως έχει εκφραστεί η επιθυμία της επέκτασης του προαστιακού αλλά το θέμα είναι μέχρι να γίνει πραγματικότητα θα περάσουν πολλά χρόνια δυστηχώς  :cry: 
Η απόσταση είναι περίπου μία ωρα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι σε αυτόυς που έχουν αυτοκίνητο αλλα σε αυτούς που δεν έχουν και στα φόρτηγα.
Με κάποιους Χιώτες που έχω μιλήσει είναι αρνητικοί για το Λαύριο  :wink:

----------


## chrb

ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ στο σχεδιασμό του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, για τη μετατροπή του λιμανιού του Λαυρίου σε «πύλη εξόδου» των κατοίκων της Αττικής προς τα νησιά του Αιγαίου, προκαλεί η έλλειψη σύνδεσης του λιμανιού με τον προαστιακό σιδηρόδρομο και οι αδυναμίες του οδικού δικτύου. 

Το ΥΕΝ δίνει ιδιαίτερο βάρος στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου, τα οποίο, με τα κατάλληλα έργα διευκόλυνσης της πρόσβασης σε αυτά, θα αναλάβει μεγαλύτερο βάρος στις ακτοπλοϊκές συγκοινωνίες, συντομεύοντας το χρόνο και το κόστος προς τα νησιά του Βορείου Αιγαίου.

Για τον σκοπό αυτό η Γενική Γραμματεία Λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής του ΥΕΝ με επιστολή της προς τα υπουργεία Περιβάλλοντος Χωροταξίας Δημοσίων Έργων και στο Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών, ζητεί να επισπευτούν οι διαδικασίες για τη σύνδεση του λιμανιού με το σιδηροδρομικό δίκτυο και κατ' επέκταση με το αεροδρόμιο των Σπάτων, καθώς και τη βελτίωση της οδικής πρόσβασης στο λιμάνι. 

Ήδη στο λιμάνι έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί δύο σημαντικά έργα που του δίνουν τη δυνατότητα να προσελκύσει επιβατηγά πλοία. Ειδικότερα δίνει πλέον τη δυνατότητα να δένουν στους προβλήτες του δύο επιβατηγά πλοία τύπου hydrojet, ενώ παράλληλα έχει θωρακιστεί ο υπήνεμος μόλος και έχει προχωρήσει η βυθοκόρηση της λιμενολεκάνης στα εννέα μέτρα.

Παράλληλα η ολοκλήρωση της φάσης ΙΙΙ των έργων, που αφορά στην υλοποίηση δύο finger piers για πλαγιο-πρυμνοδέτηση των επιβατηγών - οχηματαγωγών πλοίων με αισθητήρες ελέγχου ασφαλούς προσέγγισης, προβλέπεται έως τον Ιούνιο του 2007. 

Το πρόβλημα 

Σε ό,τι αφορά στην αξιοποίηση του Λαυρίου, κύκλοι της Ακτής Μιαούλη αναφέρουν ότι η κάθε ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία μπορεί να εξετάσει εάν τη συμφέρει η «μετεγκατάσταση» τονίζουν όμως την ανάγκη της δημιουργίας των κατάλληλων υποδομών και της δημιουργίας προϋποθέσεων εύκολης πρόσβασης για τους ταξιδιώτες.

«Στο πλαίσιο υλοποίησης της Εθνικής Λιμενικής Πολιτικής, η Γενική Γραμματεία Λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής του ΥΕΝ, προωθεί την αναβάθμιση του ρόλου των περιφερειακών λιμανιών της Αττικής (Λαυρίου, Ραφήνας και Ελευσίνας) για την παράλληλη και ισόποση ανάπτυξή τους με το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Ειδικότερα αναφορικά με το Λαύριο η υλοποίηση των έργων που προβλέπονται στο γενικό master plan του λιμανιού αναβαθμίζει την ποιότητα των παρεχομένων λιμενικών υπηρεσιών (εξυπηρέτηση επιβατών ακτοπλοΐας) ενώ οι νέες λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις του τομέα των κρουαζιερόπλοιων και του εμπορικού λιμένα προσδίδουν στον Οργανισμό Λιμένα Λαυρίου τη δυνατότητα ανάπτυξης αντιστοίχων δραστηριοτήτων», αναφέρει η γενική γραμματεία στην επιστολή της. 

Τα πλεονεκτήματα

«Η αναβάθμιση των λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων σε συνδυασμό με την εγγύτητα της γεωγραφικής του θέσης στις Κυκλάδες, τα Δωδεκάνησα και το Ανατολικό Αιγαίο αλλά και την Κρήτη, καθιστούν το Λαύριο εναλλακτικό λιμάνι - πύλη εξόδου του λεκανοπεδίου της Αττικής.

Ενδεικτικό της σημασίας που προσδίδει η λιμενική αγορά στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου, είναι το γεγονός της δρομολόγησης πλοίων νέας τεχνολογίας προς τις Κυκλάδες κατά τους θερινούς μήνες του 2005, καθώς και ο προγραμματισμός ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών ακτοπλοΐας για δρομολόγηση περισσοτέρων πλοίων σε νέους προορισμούς κατά τη θερινή περίοδο 2006» επισημαίνει προς τα δύο υπουργεία η γενική γραμματεία και προσθέτει:

«Η διασύνδεση του λιμανιού του Λαυρίου με το σιδηροδρομικό δίκτυο και κατ' επέκταση με το νέο σιδηροδρομικό δίκτυο Σπάτων και τον αστικό ιστό της πρωτεύουσας, θα δώσει νέα ώθηση τόσο στην επιβατική όσο και στην εμπορευματική κίνηση, βοηθώντας τον ευρύτερο σχεδιασμό ανάπτυξης του Λεκανοπεδίου», και τονίζει:

«Σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση, παρακαλούμε όπως εξετάσετε τη δυνατότητα επίσπευσης της διαδικασίας, όπως επίσης και τη δυνατότητα βελτίωσης της οδικής πρόσβασης προς την πόλη του Λαυρίου, προκειμένου να αξιοποιηθούν το συντομότερο δυνατό τα πλεονεκτήματα τα οποία διαθέτει σήμερα το λιμάνι, ώστε να λειτουργήσει στο πλαίσιο του ιδιαίτερου ρόλου που κατέχει στο εθνικό λιμενικό σύστημα, ως το ένα από τα σημαντικότερα λιμάνια της Αττικής».
www.nafteboriki.gr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου κατά τη γνώμη μου έχει όλες τις προυποθέσεις για να αποτελέσει την εναλλακτική λύση για την αποσυμφόρηση του λιμανιού του Πειραιά και τη δημιουργία ενός δεύτερου μεγάλου λιμανιού στην Αττική.
Επειδή τα περισσότερα έργα υποδομής της Αττικής όπως το Μετρό (οι δύο γραμμές μέχρι Μοναστηράκι, εθνική ¶μυνα, Σεπόλια και Δάφνη), η Αττική Οδός (σαν Λεωφόρος Σταυρού - Ελευσίνας τότε), το αεροδρόμιο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος κ.λπ. είχαν σχεδιαστεί τη δεκαετία του '60, το λιμάνι αυτό πρέπει να είχε σχεδιαστεί τότε με αυτό το σκοπό με βάση τις τότε ανάγκες.
Σήμερα είναι ένα λιμάνι που μπορει να εξυπηρετήσει μεγάλα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας, με μεγάλους χώρους αναμονής που παραμένει όμως άχρηστο.Κυρίως λόγω της έλλειψης προσβάσεων.
Όμως το Λάυριο είχε σιδηροδρομική σύνδεση με την Αθήνα και τον Πειραία από το 1890 και μάλιστα το ταίνο του Λαυρίου ήταν από τα πρώτα ...αυτοχρηματοδοτούμενα έργα (ναι σαν την Αττική Οδό) της Ελλάδας αφού κατασκυάστηκε από τα Μεταλλουργεία Λαυρίου σε αντιστάθμισμα του χρέους τους 6.000.000 Δραχμών στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο (τότε δεν υπήρχε το άρθρο 44!). Το τρένο αυτό ξηλώθηκε τη δεκετία του '60 αλλά ευτυχώς δεν ΄λεχει καταπατηθεί η ζώνη καταλήψεως και μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί ξανά επέκταση του Προαστιακού και του Μετρό. Επίσης μπορεί να βελτιωθεί η λεωφόρος Λαυρίου (έχει σταματήσει λόγω έλλειψης χρηματοδότησης λίγο πριν το λιμάνι) ή να επεκταθεί η Αττική Οδός όπως έχει προταθεί, πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να γίνουν και τα δύο έργα η Αττική Οδός σαν ταχεία πρόσβαση με διόδια και η λεωφόρος Λαυρίου σαν εναλλακτική διαδρομή χωρίς διόδια.
Το λιμάνι αυτό θα είναι έξω από τον αστικό ιστό, θα έχει προσβάσεις με ΙΧ και μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς, θα αποσυμφορήσει το Σαρωνικό από την κίνηση των πλοίων, θα έιναι πολύ κοντά στο αεροδρόμιο ώστε να διακινούνται οι τουρίστες που θέλουν να πάνε στα νησια χωρίς να μέινουν στην Αθήνα και θα δώσει και ευκαιρίες απασχόλησης σε μια περιοχή που έχει υποφέρει από την αποβιομηχάνιση και έχει υψηλή ανεργία.
Θα ήθελα τις απόψεις σας για το θέμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στην παρουσίαση της Εθνικής Λιμενικής Πολιτικής του ΥΕΝ (http://www.yen.gr/media/29286/portpolicy.pdf)  στη σελίδα 32 διαβάζουμε:
Ο λιμένας του Λαυρίου εξυπηρετεί κυρίως επιβατική κίνηση από και προς τα νησιά του Αιγαίου, καθώς και εμπορευματική κίνηση με το σύστημα Ro Ro. Παρουσιάζει επίσης σημαντικές δυνατό-τητες ανάπτυξης που συνδέονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό με τον κορεσμό που παρατηρείται στον λιμένα του Πειραιά. Ο ρόλος που φιλοδοξεί να παίξει για την εξυπηρέτηση ακτοπλοϊκών γραμμών και η μεταφορά στο Λαύριο των γραμμών για το Β. Αιγαίο και τις Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες ενισχύουν σημα-ντικά τις προοπτικές ανάπτυξης του.
Υπάρχει εγκεκριμένο Προγραμματικό Σχέδιο του λιμένα, στο πλαίσιο του οποίου κατασκευάζο-νται ορισμένα τμήματα σήμερα. Τα έργα οργανώνονται σε φάσεις, όπου κάθε φάση αποτελεί και ένα αυτοτελές έργο. Οι φάσεις Ι, ΙΙ, ΙΙΙ, ΙV χρηματοδοτούνται από το Γ΄ ΚΠΣ. Έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι Φάσεις Ι και ΙΙ, ενώ η Φάση ΙΙΙ είναι έτοιμη προς δημοπράτηση. Η χρηματοδότηση των υπολοίπων φάσεων δεν είναι εξασφαλισμένη.
■ Φάση Ι: Υλοποίηση κρηπιδωμάτων για την εξυπηρέτηση δύο πλοίων νέας τεχνολογίας υψη-λών ταχυτήτων (θέσεις πλαγιοπρυμνοδέτησης πλοίων HydroJet (τύπου Αίολος))
■ Φάση ΙΙ: Υλοποίηση δυτικού τμήματος των νοτίων κρηπιδωμάτων και των όπισθεν αυτών χερσαίων χώρων, με ταυτόχρονη θωράκιση του υπήνεμου μώλου και βυθοκόρηση της λιμενο-λεκάνης στα – 9 μ.

■ Φάση ΙΙΙ: Υλοποίηση των δύο συστοιχιών μονοναυδέτων (finger piers) καθέτων επί των βο-ρείων κρηπιδωμάτων του Λιμενικού Τμήματος Ακτοπλοΐας (2 finger piers για πλάγιο – πρυ-μνοδέτηση των Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ πλοίων με αισθητήρες ελέγχου ασφαλούς προσέγγισης)
■ Φάση IV: Υλοποίηση του ανατολικού τμήματος των νοτίων κρηπιδώματων του Λιμενικού Τμή-ματος Εμπορικού Λιμένα και των όπισθεν αυτών χερσαίων χώρων
■ Φάση V: Πρόσθετα λιμενικά έργα για την εξυπηρέτηση πλοίων νέας τεχνολογίας στο Λιμενικό Τμήμα Ακτοπλοΐας
■ Φάση VI: Υλοποίηση έργων που απαιτούνται για τη δημιουργία των δύο εσωτερικών λιμενο-λεκανών σκαφών αναψυχής
■ Φάση VII: Επέκταση λιμένα προς νοτιοανατολικά και τη δημιουργία Νέου Λιμενικού Τμήματος Εμπορικού Λιμένα με ταυτόχρονη καθαίρεση του υφιστάμενου υπήνεμου μώλου και μεταφο-ράς της θωρακίσεώς του.
Επίσης αποφασίστηκε η χωροθέτηση του καταφυγίου επαγγελματιών αλιέων μέσα στο λιμάνι και ολοκληρώθηκε η μελέτη για την κατασκευή του έργου. Επιπλέον, ολοκληρώθηκε η μελέ-τη αποκατάστασης της παραλίας ενώ ο Ο.Λ.Λ. Α.Ε. ανέλαβε με δική του δαπάνη την αποκατάστα-ση κτιρίου που θα στεγαστούν τα γραφεία του. Θα πρέπει επίσης να σημειωθεί ότι προωθούνται οι μελέτες για την κατασκευή δύο μαρίνων, οι οποίες θα εξυπηρετούν τον επαγγελματικό τουρισμό και τις εταιρίες yachting. Η βασική στρατηγική του Οργανισμού έχει σαν στόχους:
► την οργάνωση και αναβάθμιση των υπηρεσιών του
► την εδραίωση του λιμένα με αξιοποίηση της στρατηγικής του θέσης
► την παροχή ανταγωνιστικών λιμενικών υπηρεσιών
► την αξιοποίηση της χερσαίας ζώνης
► την εξασφάλιση της απαραίτητης χρηματοοικονομικής αυτάρκειας για προσφορά σύγχρονων υπηρεσιών και τη διασφάλιση μακροχρόνιας ανάπτυξης
► την καθοριστική συμβολή στην ανάπτυξη και την αναβάθμιση της ποιότητας ζωής των κατοί-κων της Λαυρεωτικής
► την αξιοποίηση Κοινοτικών, δημοσίων και ιδιωτικών χρηματοδοτικών πόρων
► την προσέλκυση νέων ακτοπλοϊκών γραμμών και την αποδοτική αξιοποίηση των σχετικών ε-πενδύσεων με την ανάπτυξη δυνητικών παραπλεύρων και συμπληρωματικών δραστηριοτήτων
► την ανάδειξη του λιμένα ως κόμβου εξυπηρέτησης κρουαζιερόπλοιων και τη βελτίωση των υ-ποδομών και υπηρεσιών ελλιμενισμού σκαφών αναψυχής.

Πηγή εικόνας: http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=24988

----------


## mc95078

Για τον Προαστιακό μπορώ να σε διαφωτίσω εν μέρει γιατί δουλέυω εκεί...όπως ξέρεις έχει ήδη μπει στα σκαριά το έργο για το Λαύριο, όπως φαίνεται με την μέθοδο των ΣΔΙΤ...Βέβαια, η παλιά χάραξη _είναι_ σε πολλά σημεία μη εφικτή πια λόγω καταπατήσεων και φαίνεται πως η διαδομή θα αρχίζει κάπου από τον σταθμό του Κορωπίου και θα ακολουθεί μόνο σε μερικά σημεία την "ιστορική" διαδρομή...

Γενικά για το Λαύριο εννοείται ότι το βλέπω...ίσως μάλιστα θα είχε και ενδιαφέρον να έχουν και κοινό φορέα διαχείρισης με την Ραφήνα (π.χ. Οργανισμός Λιμένων Αττικής ή κάτι τέτοιο...)...το τελευταίο σενάριο δεν είναι από το κεφάλι μου εντελώς...ψιλοακούγεται σε κάποιους κύκλους...

----------


## nala

Lipon san apo kafeneio h gnomi mou, leei pos tetiou eidous politikes eine kales alla apetoun kai ypodomi oxi mono ergon alla kai meletitikis ypodomis. ama ginoun ola ayta pou malon den tha ginoun opos kai tosa alla,(blepe timpaki) malon misera tha eine kai oxi olokliromena. Gia na anaptixthei h istoria teion doriforikon - simpliromatikon- antagonistikon limenon, malon prepi na politeytoun oi epistimones kai pali amfibolo eine an petixoun kati.!!!

Genika nomizo oti oute sostes meletes ginonte, kai fisika oute sosti ilopoiisi.

px, yparxei pio apodotiko kai pio filiko meso gia to peribalon gia meses apostaseis apo ton sidirodromo??? oxi. e kai ti pirazei, emeis dromous tha ftiaxnoume...........

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως όταν στις αρχές του 2004 χρειάστηκε να ταξιδέψω σε δύο νησιά αυθημερόν τη μια φορά από Ραφήνα και τη δέυτερη από Λάυριο (την επόμενη μέρα, ήταν επαγγελματικά ταξίδια) διαπίστωσα ότι παρ' ότι ήταν Χειμώνας το λιμάνι δεν μπορούσε να εξυπηρετήσει τους επιβάτες και τα αυτοκίνητα προς επιβίβαση. Αντίθετα στο Λάυριο υπάρχουν μεγάλοι χερσαίοι χώροι όπου μπορούν να χωροθετηθούν χώροι στάθμευσης, στθμοί επιβατών κ.λπ. Απόρησα τότε μου τότε γιατί φτιάχτηκε ένα τόσο μεγάλο λιμάνι χωρίς να μπορεί να πάει κάποιος εκεί και γιατί δεν αξιοποιήται.
Για τον προαστιακό τώρα κάποτε είχα δουλέψει στην περιοχή του Κορωπίου και θυμάμαι ότι σχεδόν παράλληλα με τη Λεωφόρο Παιανίας - Μαρκοπούλου υπήρχε ακόμα η ζώνη του τρένου του Λαυρίου, προφανώς παρακάτω θα έχει καταπατηθεί, αλλά και να μην έχει γίνει πάλι χρειάζονται πρόσθετες απαλλοτριώσεις για να γίνει χάραξη για τρένο υψηλής ταχύτητας που δεν καλύπτεται από τη χάραξη του 19ου αιώνα (μεγαλύτερες ακτίνες στροφής, συναρμογές κ.λπ.). Πάντως από ότι θυμάμαι στα σχέδια της Αττικής Οδού έχει σχεδιαστεί η επέκταση του προαστιακού προς Λάυριο, μάλιστα στον κόμβο του αεροδρομίου έχει κατασκευαστεί και ο κλάδος του σιδηροδρόμου προς Λαύριο.
Για τις μελέτες τώρα δεν είναι ότι δεν γίνονται σωστά αλλά ότι δεν γίνονται ολοκληρωμένα, αλλά με τη μέθοδο της "σαλαμοποιήσης" δηλαδή "τώρα που έχουμε λεφτά ας κάνουμε μια μελέτη για αυτό το κομμάτι και βλέπουμε μετά" έτσι όταν φτάνει η ώρα της υλοποίησης παρουσιάζονται άπειρα προβλήματα μεταξύ αντικρουόμενων λύσεων αλλαγής των δεδομένων από τον καιρό που συντάχτηκε η μελέτη κ.λπ.
Ηα πόσταση της μιας ώρας αν κρίνω από το αεροδρόμιο δεν είναι τραγική για κάποιον που θέλει να ταξιδέψει. Αν αντιπαραβάλουμε και πόσο θέλει για να φτάσει κάποιος στον Πειραιά όταν έχει κίνηση τον Αύγουστο η διαφορά της πρόσβασης στα δύο λιμάνια είναι λιγότερη από μισή ώρα.

----------


## scoufgian

μεχρι τωρα ,εχουμε αναφερθει κατα καιρους, σε πολλα λιμανια,οπως του πειραια και της ραφηνας,χωρις να εχουμε δωσει βαρος ,σε ενα λιμανι ,που μετα τις προσφατες ανακατασκευες του,αποτελει ενα συγχρονο κεντρο διακινησης επιβατων προς τα νησια του αιγαιου μας.ξερω,οτι πολλοι, θα πουν,πως δεν αλλαζουν με τιποτα το πειραια.εν τουτοις ομως ,πρεπει να δουν οτι ο πειραιας πια εχει κορεστει και θελει μια ανασα.αυτη την ανασα μπορει να την δωσει το λιμανι, του λαυριου.μια βολτα μονο αρκει.καινουργιες και τεραστιες προβλητες ,με προσκρουστηρες για τα πλοια μας.λιμανι που προστατευεται απο τους ανεμους.πληρης και σωστος φωτισμος των σημειων προσδεσης των πλοιων.οδικη προσβαση που ακομη και σημερα,εστω κι αν δεν εχουν ολοκληρωθει τα εργα ακομα,ειναι ευκολη και σχετικα γρηγορη απο την αθηνα.αρκετες εταιριες ηδη εχουν αρπαξει την ευκαιρια και εχουν δρομολογησει πλοια τους προς νησια του αιγαιου μας.ειναι ενα εργο που πρεπει συντομα ν αξιοποιηθει........

----------


## parianos

Μηπως ξερει κανεις οτι στο μελλον ολα τα καραβια θα μεταφερθουν στο λιμανι του Λαυριου για να δρομολογηθουν στις γραμμες Κρητης, Κυκλαδων κ.λ.π. και θα κλεισει ο Πειραιας. Αληθευει αυτο; Μακαρι να μην γινει αυτο διοτι το Λαυριο ειναι μακρια απο την Αθηνα και δεν θα μας βολευει σε ολους τους ανθρωπους να ταλαιπωρηθουμε τοσο μακρια και μας βολευει σε ολους ο Πειραιας. Μου ειπαν καποιοι ανθρωποι που ξερουνε αυτο το σοβαρο θεμα, δυστυχως θα γινει στο μελλον αλλα δεν ξερουμε ποτε....Να ακουσω τις δικες σας αποψεις. Και κατι ακομη οτι θα ειναι ετοιμος ο Προαστιακος, τοτε σιγα-σιγα θα πανε και εκει τα καραβια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Παρόλο πουαπό τα σχέδια της Αττικής οδού προβλέπεται η επέκταση προς Λάυριο (έχω δει σχέδια) όπως μπορεί να διαπιστώσει κάποιος ότι δίπλα στην έξοδο της Αττικής Οδού για αεροδρόμιο υπάρχει μια ημιτελής σιδηροδρομική γέφυρα (παράλληλα με τον κλάδο προς Μαρκόπουλο, δεμν προβλέπεται πριν το 2012 τότε ορίζει η ΕΡΓΟΣΕ την ολοκλήρωση του σχεδιασμένου προαστιακού (http://www.ergose.gr/ergosesite/inne...428&LANGUAGE=1) οπότε λογικά οι επεκτάσεις θα γίνουν αργότερα. Για το κλέισιμο του Πειραιά δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι και μου φαίνεται "ράδιο αρβύλα"

----------


## Νaval22

Αυτό το σενάριο ακούγεται χρόνια,δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας γιατί πιστεύω πως τέτοιες πληροφορίες διαδίδουν αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν και δεν έχουν σχέση με τη πραγματικότητα,πως να μεταφερθεί το λιμάνι στο Λαύριο για να φεύγουν απο κεί όλα τα πλοία;Φανταστήτε δηλαδή το Παλλάς δεμένο στο Λαύριο και δίπλα του το Λισσός το blue star 2 και το θεόφιλος μια τέτοια εικόνα εμένα μόνο η σκέψη της μου προκαλεί γέλια.Θα περάσουν πολλά χρόνια ακόμα μέχρι τη πλήρη αξιοποίηση του Λαυρίου διότι μπορεί στο μάτι να φαίνεται σχετικά μεγάλο λιμάνι δεν έχει όμως υποδομές για να δεχθεί μεγάλα και πολλά πλοία

----------


## scoufgian

> Αυτό το σενάριο ακούγεται χρόνια,δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας γιατί πιστεύω πως τέτοιες πληροφορίες διαδίδουν αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν και δεν έχουν σχέση με τη πραγματικότητα,πως να μεταφερθεί το λιμάνι στο Λαύριο για να φεύγουν απο κεί όλα τα πλοία;Φανταστήτε δηλαδή το Παλλάς δεμένο στο Λαύριο και δίπλα του το Λισσός το blue star 2 και το θεόφιλος μια τέτοια εικόνα εμένα μόνο η σκέψη της μου προκαλεί γέλια.Θα περάσουν πολλά χρόνια ακόμα μέχρι τη πλήρη αξιοποίηση του Λαυρίου διότι μπορεί στο μάτι να φαίνεται σχετικά μεγάλο λιμάνι δεν έχει όμως υποδομές για να δεχθεί μεγάλα και πολλά πλοία


σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εχει ειπωθει πληρης μεταφορα του λιμανιου του πειραια στο λαυριο.απεναντιας ειχε γινει μελετη για ταυτοχρονη λειτουργια και των δυο λιμανιων ,μονο που στο λαυριο θα μεταφεροντουσαν οι γραμμες του βορειοανατολικου αιγαιου ,της σαμου-ικαριας και καποια δρομολογια των κυκλαδων.επισης τα δρομλογια απο ραφηνα θα γινοντουσαν απο εκει.

----------


## gvaggelas

Η σκέψη είναι να ματαφερθούν ορισμένες γραμμές από τον Πειραιά στο Λαύριο. Φυσικά θα πρέπει πρώτα να ολοκληρωθούν τα όποια μεταφορικά δίκτυα (προαστιακός, αττική οδός). Όντως το λιμανι του Πειραιά δείχνει σημάδια κορεσμού.

----------


## Leo

Απο την Εφημερίδα Εξπρές


*Τον προαστιακό σιδηρόδρομο περιμένει το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου* 

Πηγή: *Express.gr* 11/08/08-08:36

Στη μελλοντική κίνηση των ακτοπλοϊκών επιχειρήσεων να χρησιμοποιήσουν το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου ως αφετήριο τουλάχιστον για τις ταχύπλοες μονάδες και όχι μόνο, η οποία εξαρτάται από τη χρονική στιγμή που θα &#171;φθάσει στο λιμάνι&#187; ο προαστιακός, έχει επενδύσει η τοπική οικονομία. Τα πρόσφατα στοιχεία που είδαν το φως της δημοσιότητας για τις αξίες των επενδύσεων σε γη στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Λαυρεωτικής είναι ενδεικτικά της σημασίας που έχει η για χρόνια πολυπόθητη και πολυσυζητημένη ανάπτυξη των δραστηριοτήτων του λιμένα. 
Ο &#171;βραχνάς&#187; των καυσίμων, αλλά και οι ανακατατάξεις που σημειώνονται στο επιχειρηματικό ακτοπλοϊκό σκηνικό έφεραν εκ νέου την υπόθεση του λιμένα του Λαυρίου στο προσκήνιο. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι οι τοπικοί φορείς αναμένουν από το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής να &#171;ανάψει το πράσινο φως&#187; για την ανάπτυξη του λιμένα με βάση τη νέα λιμενική πολιτική, που κάνει λόγο για συνέργειες των λιμένων της Αττικής, αλλά και από το υπουργείο Μεταφορών να μην οδηγήσει στις &#171;καλένδες&#187; τα χρονοδιαγράμματα για τον προαστιακό. 
Στον αντίποδα, φορείς του Αργοσαρωνικού υποστηρίζουν ότι η ανάπτυξη του Λαυρίου και το γεγονός ότι είναι πολύ κοντά το αεροδρόμιο θα αλλάξουν τις τουριστικές ροές σε βάρος των νησιών του Αργοσαρωνικού. Την ίδια στιγμή, εκπρόσωποι φορέων των νησιωτικών συγκροτημάτων των Κυκλάδων σημειώνουν ότι η σταδιακή λειτουργία του λιμένα Λαυρίου σε συνάρτηση με την ολοκλήρωση της σύνδεσης με τον προαστιακό θα βελτιώσει τη ροή τουριστών προς τα νησιά, αλλά και κατοίκων του Λεκανοπεδίου, δεδομένου ότι εκ των πραγμάτων οι ώρες πλου ιδίως των ταχύπλοων θα μειωθούν στο ελάχιστο, καθιστώντας έτσι δυνατές τις &#171;μίνι αποδράσεις&#187; του Σαββατοκύριακου. Θετική άποψη φαίνεται ότι διατηρούν και εκπρόσωποι φορέων της Λαυρεωτικής για τον ρόλο του λιμένα, γεγονός που αποδεικνύει την κάμψη των μέχρι πρότινος ενστάσεων για τον ρόλο του λιμένα στην τοπική οικονομία. Hδη μεγάλη κατασκευαστική εταιρία προγραμματίζει την κατασκευή στην ευρύτερη ζώνη του λιμένα εμπορικού πολυχώρου, γεγονός που σηματοδοτεί και το πέρας μίας μακράς περιόδου οικονομικής στασιμότητας για την περιοχή με τα υψηλά ποσοστά ανεργίας.


*Σιγά να μην προκόψουμε... λεφτά πεταμένα εδώ κι εκεί και ουσία καμία* (λέω εγώ)  :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Απο την εφημεριδα ΕΞΠΡΕΣ της 13.09.08 διαβάζουμε τα αδιάβαστα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Και ολόκληρο το αρθρο μήπως και μετά πό λίγο καιρό αποσυρθεί, γιατί δεν είναι για να φαίνεται:

*Στην &#171;κατάψυξη&#187; τα σχέδια ανάπτυξης στο εμπορικό και επιβατικό λιμάνι Λαυρίου* Πηγή: *Express.gr* 13/09/08-10:59

ΣTO &#171;ψυγείο&#187; κινδυνεύουν να μπουν οι σχεδιασμοί ανάπτυξης του επιβατικού και εμπορικού λιμένα του Λαυρίου καθώς οι συγκυρίες δεν φαίνεται να δημιουργούν το απαιτούμενο ευνοϊκό κλίμα. 

Οι τελευταίες συζητήσεις περί &#171;ενοποίησης&#187; των λιμένων του άξονα της Αττικής με κομβικό σημείο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, &#171;έκλεισαν&#187; αφενός λόγω των σε εξέλιξη ευρισκόμενων διαπραγματεύσεων του ΟΛΠ με την COSCO, η πλευρά της οποίας έχει θέσει κατά πληροφορίες θέμα μη ανάπτυξης εμπορικών λιμένων στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, και αφετέρου διότι η ανάπτυξη του επιβατικού λιμανιού αλλά και η σιδηροδρομική σύνδεση του Λαυρίου έχουν περάσει σε δεύτερη μοίρα. 

Γεγονός παραμένει ότι η ανάπτυξη είτε του εμπορικού τμήματος είτε του επιβατικού έχει συνδεθεί με την ευρύτερη οικονομική ανάπτυξη της Λαυρεωτικής καθώς υπολογίζεται ότι από την τουριστική κίνηση και από τις υπηρεσίες θα δημιουργηθεί σημαντικός αριθμός θέσεων εργασίας. 
Η επιβράδυνση των σχεδιασμών επιδεινώνεται και από το γεγονός ότι επιχειρηματικά και επιχειρησιακά η ακτοπλοΐα στην παρούσα φάση βρίσκεται στη δίνη των προβλημάτων της που εν πολλοίς αποδίδεται στο ισχύον νομικό πλαίσιο και στη μη εναρμόνισή του προς τον κοινοτικό κανονισμό 3577. 
Οι μόνες ελπίδες για θεαματική αλλαγή στο σκηνικό, κατά τους εμπειρογνώμονες σε θέματα μεταφορών, εδράζουν στη διεθνή συγκυρία του κόστους των καυσίμων αλλά και στο γεγονός ότι το Λαύριο ως αφετήριο λιμάνι μπορεί να δώσει λύσεις στο αναδυόμενο και σε διάσταση μέγα ζήτημα της επαρκούς κάλυψης των νησιωτικών συγκροτημάτων του Αιγαίου, ιδιαίτερα δε εκείνων με τις άγονες προσεγγίσεις. 

Πάντα κατά τους ειδικούς των μεταφορών η εικόνα θα ήταν διαφορετική στο ακτοπλοϊκό αν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που διεξάγονται συζητήσεις επί σχεδίων για το μέλλον του Λαυρίου και παράλληλα συζητήσεις επί σχεδιασμών ανάπτυξης της σιδηροδρομικής σύνδεσης με το δίκτυο του προαστιακού είχε κατασκευαστεί έστω και ένα χιλιόμετρο σιδηροδρομικής γραμμής κάτι που θα δικαιολογούσε μια νότα αισιοδοξίας και για την τύχη του επιβατικού λιμανιού. Και αυτό γιατί από ετών οι ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρίες που είχαν δείξει ενδιαφέρον για χρήση του λιμένα είχαν θέσει ως όρο για την εκκίνηση των διαδικασιών ανάπτυξης δρομολογίων τους από την περιοχή τη λειτουργία του προαστιακού σιδηροδρόμου. 

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι οι τοπικοί φορείς αναμένουν από το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής να &#171;ανάψει πράσινο φως&#187; για την ανάπτυξη του λιμένα με βάση τη νέα λιμενική πολιτική που κάνει λόγο για συνέργιες των λιμένων της Αττικής αλλά και από το υπουργείο Μεταφορών να μην οδηγήσει στις &#171;καλένδες&#187; τα χρονοδιαγράμματα για τον προαστιακό, ενώ δεν είναι και λίγοι εκείνοι που υποστηρίζουν ότι εσφαλμένα η προτεραιότητα ανάπτυξης του Προαστιακού δόθηκε προς την κατεύθυνση της Κορίνθου.

----------


## dimitris

μια γενικη εικονα απο το λιμανι του Λαυριου
διακρινεται το "Εξπρες Λημνος" και το "Παναγια Θαλασσινη"
limani laurioy.jpg

----------


## papaioa_george

Kala pige o proastiakow prvta stin korintho. Me ton kairo tha paei kai sto lavrio.

----------


## dimitris

μπορει καποιος να μας εξηγηση τι ταμπελα ειναι αυτη που πλεον βρισκεται στο λιμανι του Λαυριου? :Confused: 
tampela.jpg

----------


## papaioa_george

¶πό ότι κατάλαβα λέει τα χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου

----------


## papaioa_george

Η πόσα μέτρα κάτω από το κρηπίδωμα βρίσκεται η πρύμνη και πόσα η πλώρη.

----------


## Νaval22

την είδα και εγώ τη ταμπέλα με τη τεχνιτή γέφυρα κάτα μήκος του πλοίου και εντυπωσιάστηκα γιατί νομίζω πως δεν το είχα πρόσέξει ξανά αλήθεια το cm ανα second στη δεύτερη σειρά τη μπορεί να δείχνει μετράει κάποια ταχύτητα?
επίσης στο λαύριο λειτούργησε ο νέος εμπορευματικός σταθμός (υπήρχε ολόκληρο conteinership που ξεφόρτωνε στη προβλήτα) και πλέον η είσοδος στο εμπορίκο λιμάνι έχει απαγορευτεί

----------


## papaioa_george

Αυτή τη στιγμή  βλέπω 4 εμπορικά στο marinetraffic. Το Rafael , to Capetan Comninos, to Rousse & to ANNA T . Επίσης 2 επιβατικά , το Σουμελά και το Μαρμάρι Εξπρές. Είναι και ένα άλλο αλλά δε βλέπω όνομα

----------


## AegeanIslands

Τα καραβια της _SAOS FERRIES_ στο.....parking
PSOUMELLIMNOS.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Τα καραβια της _SAOS FERRIES_ στο.....Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24405
> parking


ωραιο σχολιο φιλε aegean islands........ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## polykas

_ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΛΑΥΡΙΟΥ 18-1-2009._

_Αφιερωμένες στον καλό φίλο Rocinante.

_P1180135.JPG

P1180126.JPG

P1180141.JPG

----------


## moutsokwstas

αυτο το λιμανι ελπιζω καποτε να αξιοποιηθει καταλληλα, ελπιζω και με τον ερχομο του προαστιακου να παρει τη θεση που του αξιζει. ο περιφερειακος δρομος εξω απο την πολη ειναι ετοιμος, χωροι σταθμευσης υπαρχουν, προσβαση υπαρχει...

----------


## Rocinante

> _ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΛΑΥΡΙΟΥ 18-1-2009._
> 
> _Αφιερωμένες στον καλό φίλο Rocinante._


Εικονες σπανιες που δεν εχουμε την ευκαιρια συχνα να δουμε μιας και το λιμανι αυτο μαλλον ο πολυπαθο μπορει να χαρακτηριστει.
Απο οτι βλεπω μαλλον ειναι το πιο συγχρονο Ελληνικο λιμανι τουλαχιστον ειναι κοντα στο να γινει αλλα...
Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω πολυ που θυμηθηκες την επιθυμια μου να δω καποιες τεχνικες λεπτομερειες  απο το λιμανι.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Λιμάνι Λαυρίου 10/8/09 : Οι προβλήτες πρυνοπαραβολής , ανάλογες θα γίνουν και στη Ραφήνα*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Λιμάνι Λαυρίου 10/8/09 : Οι προβλήτες για ταχύπλοα τύπου "Αίολος" ανατολικά.*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Λιμάνι Λαυρίου 10/8/09 :Τα συστήματα προσκρουστήρων.Προσκρουστήρες σαν αυτούς των 2 αρχικών φωτογραφιών θα τοποθετηθούν και στη Ραφήνα*

----------


## Rocinante

Γιωργο πολυ καλη η δουλεια σου για το αλλο λιμανι της ανατολικης Αττικης. Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## lavriotis

ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΛΑΥΡΙΟΥ 26-11-2009. ΔΙΑΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, ΤΟ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ KENTEΡΗΣ Ι, ΤΟ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ.

----------


## Leo

Δυο φωτογραφίες που αντιπροσωπεύουν μια πικρή πραγματικότητα. Τα μπαλόνια (προσκρουστήρες) στους ντόκους του λιμανιού είναι τα σωστά? Γιατί άραγε τα βαπόρια δεν τα αγαπούν και είναι φτου ξεπαρεού? Να το σχολιάσουμε?

Από την ημέρα του Αγίου Νικολάου (06.12.09), βοήθεια μας!!!

lavrio_ 002ptha.jpg

lavrio_ 003mak.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τους βρωμίζουν με λαστιχο τις πάντες!!!!

----------


## Super Jet

Λαυριο 23/4/2010. Κατα την αναχώρισή μου. Σε όλους τους φίλους.
P1090429.JPG

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Διαφορετικη εικονα απο το λιμανι του Λαυριου απο την μια μερια ειχαμε

001.JPG

και απο την αλλη ειχαμε

004.JPG

005.JPG

007.JPG

002.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

Φουλ της ΝΕΛ στο Λαυριο ...
ΑΛΚΥΩΝΗ-ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ-ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ-ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ

PB174640.jpg

----------


## chiotis

Oντως το Λαυριο πλεον εχει γεμισει με πλοια της νελ(aeolos kenteris 2,Αλκιονη,Παναγια Θαλασσινη,Ταξιαρχης,Ακουα Τζουελ)

----------


## chiotis

Αυτη την ωρα το Aegean Pearl στο λαυριο....γιατι ??ξερει καποιος??

----------


## maria korre

Χθεσινή συνάντηση TAXIARCHIS, MIDWAY, ALIOS.

DSC02198.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό θέμα, αλλά εδώ και πολύ καιρό γίνονται έργα στην ανατολική παραλία του Λαυρίου.
Έχει ξεκινήσει η διαμόρφωση και είμαι περίεργη για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.

lavrio (4).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mήπως περάσει ο προαστιακός από εκεί; Διότι κ ο παλιός Λαυριακός παραλιακά πήγαινε σε εκείνο το σημείο αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## maria korre

> Mήπως περάσει ο προαστιακός από εκεί; Διότι κ ο παλιός Λαυριακός παραλιακά πήγαινε σε εκείνο το σημείο αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


Βίκτωρα, παρατηρώντας πιο προσεχτικά είδα ότι μάλλον έχεις δίκιο. Είναι μεγάλο το πλάτος, υπάρχει λίγο πιο πριν ο παλιός σταθμός και η συνέχεια της παραλίας φθάνει στο λιμάνι.
DSC02203.jpg DSC02827.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eίναι που μου αρέσουν λιγάκι κ τα τραίνα :Fat: . Εκεί πρέπει να είναι Θορικό,έτσι;

----------


## maria korre

Ακριβώς. Το πέτρινο χτίσμα είναι στο ύψος του Φόρου πλησιάζοντας στο Λαύριο, κι' απ' ό,τι μας είπαν μετακινήθηκε ολόκληρο προς τη θάλασσα για ν΄ανοίξει ο δρόμος.

----------


## lavriotis

Καμία σχέση με προαστιακό γίνονται έργα στην παραλία της μπλέντας για να καλυφθεί η παραλία με διπλή εκχωμάτωση και να καλυφθεί πλήρως η παλιά παραλία που ήταν γεμάτη με βαρέα μέταλλα και επικίνδυνη για τους λουόμενους!!!

----------


## maria korre

Νομίζω ότι μας λύθηκε η απορία, γιατί σαν Λαυριώτης ξέρεις καλύτερα και σ΄ευχαριστώ. Δεν ήξερα ότι αυτή η παραλία λέγεται Μπλέντα.

----------


## SteliosK

Φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου χτες με την κακοκαιρία.

10373505_656494324468419_1180552233512652507_n.jpg10451651_656494341135084_6131244129522553295_n.jpg
Copyright: Gili Ghayoun

----------


## maria korre

Τα αγαπημένα μου ALIOS και Η&Β1 μετά τη < μοιραία συνάντηση> τους. Από το ιστιοφόρο φαίνονται μόνο τα τρία κατάρτια.

lavrio (10).jpg

----------


## maria korre

Το MAKEDON και το AQUA JEWEL ξεκουράζονται μαζί. 25-10-2014.

lavrio (9).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Τα αγαπημένα μου ALIOS και Η&Β1 μετά τη < μοιραία συνάντηση> τους. Από το ιστιοφόρο φαίνονται μόνο τα τρία κατάρτια.
> 
> lavrio (10).jpg


Κρίμα για το όμορφο σκαρί. Δυστυχώς με τους καιρούς δεν παίζουν.  :Apologetic:

----------


## express adonis

ξερει καποιος θα γινει ανελκυση??

----------


## express adonis

ξερει κανενας που παει η σκουνα μετα την ανελκυση της που εγινε την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα???

----------


## maria korre

1-2-2015. Τα πλοία ALIOS, ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ δεμένα στο λιμάνι λόγω απαγορευτικού, υπό το φως ενός χλωμού ήλιου λόγω αφρικανικής σκόνης.

DSC03079.jpg DSC03078.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Αφρική γίναμε με τόσο χώμα  :Sad: 
Ευχαριστούμε Μαρία για την ανταπόκριση!

----------


## maria korre

21-3-2015. Ηλιόλουστο το Λαύριο. Το ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ είναι κρυμμένο πίσω απ' τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ.

LAVRIO (3).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τα αγαπημένα μου ALIOS και Η&Β1 μετά τη < μοιραία συνάντηση> τους. Από το ιστιοφόρο φαίνονται μόνο τα τρία κατάρτια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 161589





> ξερει κανενας που παει η σκουνα μετα την ανελκυση της που εγινε την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα???


Το _Η&Β1_ βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα, όπως μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε στην χθεσινή (πολύ μακρινή) φωτό.

IMG_0165.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 07/03/2015_

----------


## maria korre

Espresso Venezia, χάρηκα πολύ με την ανακάλυψή σου!!! Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ!
Πιστεύω να το δούμε ξανά να ομορφαίνει το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου!

----------


## maria korre

25-4-2015. Το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου έχει πλέον την καλοκαιρινή του όψη. Δάσος από κατάρτια, και στο βάθος το ALIOS.
lavrio.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Πρωτομαγιά στο Λαύριο! Tο CELESTYAL CRYSTAL κόσμησε για λίγες ώρες το λιμάνι! Στην πρώτη φωτο με το ALIOS και στη δεύτερη τη στιγμή της αναχώρησής του γύρω στις 12.30 μ.μ. με προορισμό την Κωνσταντινούπολη.

DSC03495.jpg DSC03496.jpg

----------


## maria korre

1-5-2015. ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ και ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ.

DSC03493.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Χθες το βράδυ στην πλατεία δίπλα απ' το δημαρχείο  έγινε μεγάλη εκδήλωση για τα 150 χρόνια της νεότερης ιστορίας του Λαυρίου. Από το 1864 που ξεκίνησε πάλι η εκμετάλευση των μεταλλείων, η πόλη αναπτύχθηκε γύρω από το λιμάνι. Από τότε έχουν μείνει πολλά μνημεία που μαρτυρούν την ιστορία της περιοχής. 
 Ένα τέτοιο είναι και η *Γαλλική Σκάλα* που βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι.               

1.jpg 2.jpg 0011.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα τέτοιο είναι και η *Γαλλική Σκάλα* που βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι.               
> 
> 1.jpg 2.jpg 0011.jpg


Τέτοιες σκάλες λειτουργούσαν σε πολλά σημεία της χώρας.Γνωρίζουμε η συγκεκριμένη πότε σταμάτησε να δουλεύει;

----------


## maria korre

Βίκτωρα, η ερώτησή σου μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία να ψάξω και να μάθω. Βρήκα μια μελέτη της Δρ. Αθανασίας Μαρκουλή και ενημερώθηκα αρκετά.
Ξεκίνησε η λειτουργία της το 1888 πάντα με τη βοήθεια του σιδηροδρόμου, και λειτουργούσε μέχρι τη δεκαετία του 1950, οπότε  άρχισαν να μεταφέρουν τα φορτία με φορτηγά.  
  Επίσης έμαθα ότι υπήρχαν και σε άλλα κοντινά λιμάνια παρόμοιες σκάλες, όπως και μια λίθινη στο Θορικό απομεινάρια της οποίας υπάρχουν ακόμα, αλλά από κακή πληροφόρηση νόμιζα ότι είναι αρχαία.
θορικός.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευχαριστώ γιά τις πληροφορίες.Πάντως το τραίνο σταμάτησε το 1957.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oι γραμμες του ηταν ορατες σε ορισμενα σημεια μεχρι πριν 15 χρονια στην καποδιστριου και συνεχεια στην παπανικολη στο χαλανδρι σημερα εχουν καλυφθει απο νησιδες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γενικά υπάρχουν κάποια απομεινάρια της όλης υποδομής μέσα στο Λεκανοπέδιο κ όσο πάμε προς τα έξω περισσότερα.
Ήμουν παιδάκι όταν είχα δει περιστασιακή λειτουργία της γραμμής στο Ν.Ηράκλειο μεταξύ 1961-65. Κακώς καταργήθηκε.

----------


## maria korre

Εκτός απ΄τις γραμμές υπήρχαν και σταθμοί. Έχουν μείνει και στέκουν ακόμα δύο. Ο ένας λίγα χλμ πριν το Λαύριο στο σημείο που στρίβουμε για Βγέθι και ο άλλος (φωτο) στο Θορικό. Το λυπηρό είναι ότι, παρότι ο ένας μετακινήθηκε για να σωθεί, ο χρόνος και τα στοιχεία της φύσης δουλεύουν καταστροφικά...

θορικος.jpg Η φωτογραφία έχει ξαναμπεί αλλά νομίζω πως είναι σχετική με το θέμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Είναι κ ο σταθμός του Λαυρίου στην πλατεία κοντά στο λιμάνι.Έχω καιρό να κατεβώ αλλά κάποτε λειτουργούσε σαν εστιατόριο κ ίσως καφετέρια.
Αυτά που γράφουμε γιά το τραίνο είναι ωραία αλλά μήπως θα έπρεπε να μπουν στο αντίστοιχο θέμα που υπάρχει.

----------


## maria korre

[QUOTE=ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ;552445]Είναι κ ο σταθμός του Λαυρίου στην πλατεία κοντά στο λιμάνι.Έχω καιρό να κατεβώ αλλά κάποτε λειτουργούσε σαν εστιατόριο κ ίσως καφετέρια.

Βίκτωρα, έχεις δίκιο. Στην τέντα ενός περίπτερου στην κεντρική πλατεία βρήκα δύο παλιές φωτογραφίες. Στη πρώτη φαίνεται ο κεντρικός σταθμός του Λαυρίου και αριστερά το εκδοτήριο εισιτηρίων και τα γραφεία.
Στη δεύτερη (σημερινή) ο σταθμός μεταλλάχθηκε στην καφετέρια που αναφέρεις, μόνο που τώρα στεγάζει τρεις διαφορετικές.
DSC03524.jpg DSC03530.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία απ' την τέντα του περίπτερου, χωρίς λόγια... Επίσης το βαγόνι που έμεινε κάπου παραδίπλα απ' το σταθμό.
DSC03532.jpg DSC03527.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Μιας και είμαστε στο Λαύριο μια πρωινή απ' το λιμάνι. 
17.jpg

----------


## Takerman

> Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία απ' την τέντα του περίπτερου, χωρίς λόγια... Επίσης το βαγόνι που έμεινε κάπου παραδίπλα απ' το σταθμό.
> DSC03532.jpg DSC03527.jpg


Μια φορά να μη βανδαλιστεί ένα έκθεμα σ'αυτή τη χώρα......

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία απ' την τέντα του περίπτερου, χωρίς λόγια... Επίσης το βαγόνι που έμεινε κάπου παραδίπλα απ' το σταθμό.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 166480 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 166481


Eίχα προλάβει το εστιατόριο γύρω στο 80-90 που λειτουργούσε εκεί κ ήταν καλό.Το βαγόνι δεν έχει απομείνει εκεί αλλά είναι φερτό τα τελευταία χρόνια.Είναι από προπολεμική αυτοκινητάμαξα, automotrice (ωτομοτρίς) τα έλεγαν όλοι όταν κυριαρχούσαν τα γαλλικά.Πραγματικά τσαπατσουλιά στην κατάσταση που μεταφέρθηκε αλλά κ όπως τοποθετήθηκε.Θα συμφωνήσω κ με το φίλο Τakerman γιά την μάστιγα που λέγεται βανδαλισμός.Δεν υπάρχει η ανάλογη κουλτούρα σε αυτή τη χώρα κ ο καθένας βγάζει τα απωθημένα του είτε έχασε η ομάδα του,είτε έχει ερωτική απογοήτευση,είτε απλώς από καταστροφική μανία σε αντικείμενα των οποίων δεν αντιλαμβάνεται την ιστορική τους αξία... :Apologetic:

----------


## maria korre

Μέσα απ' τη συζήτηση μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να μάθω πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα. Τώρα για το θέμα των βανδαλισμών, takerman και ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σας, μόνο που εγώ αυτό το λέω έλλειψη σεβασμού στην παράδοση, στα μνημεία, στην ιστορία και πάει λέγοντας.

----------


## basi

Οι βανδαλισμοί και τα ψευτογκράφιτι , είναι ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα γιά την χώρα , που λύνεται μόνο με πολιτική απόφαση και με κοινωνικές ποινές γιά τους βανδάλους που θα τους πονέσουν και θα τους κόψουν την ψευτομαγκιά .

----------


## Joyrider

Το συγκεκριμένο βαγόνι είχε επισκευαστεί και καθαριστεί πάλι τον Φεβρουάριο του 2012, μέχρι τα τέλη Μαρτίου του ίδιου έτους είχε γίνει πάλι χάλια από τους βάνδαλους της ζούγκλας (γιατί πολιτισμένοι άνθρωποι δεν είναι...)

Το Λαύριο το αγαπάω σαν λιμάνι γιατί είναι ένα μέρος με εύκολη πρόσβαση χωρίς πολύ κίνηση, μακάρι να υπάρξουν και άλλες γραμμές και να μπορούμε να αποφύγουμε το μποτιλιάρισμα της κορεσμένης πια Ραφήνας.
Επίσης λιμάνι χωρίς τρένο για μένα δεν νοείται, μάλλον είμαστε οι μοναδικοί με τέτοια "προνόμια"... Μια ωραία εργασία για το τρένο στο Λαύριο μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ http://users.ntua.gr/dtert/trena/ekdromes/Lavrio/ 

Μια φωτογραφία μου από το βαγόνι, στο PS χωρίς τους βανδαλισμούς...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επίσης λιμάνι χωρίς τρένο για μένα δεν νοείται, μάλλον είμαστε οι μοναδικοί με τέτοια "προνόμια"... Μια ωραία εργασία για το τρένο στο Λαύριο μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ http://users.ntua.gr/dtert/trena/ekdromes/Lavrio/ 
> 
> Μια φωτογραφία μου από το βαγόνι, στο PS χωρίς τους βανδαλισμούς...


Συμφωνώ γιά τα "προνόμια".Στην Ελλάδα ο σιδηρόδρομος πολεμήθηκε από τα συμφέροντα των οδικών μεταφορών.Πριν 20 χρόνια είχα πάει στο Μαρόκο κ όταν είδα ηλεκτροκίνητο τραίνο,αναρρωτήθηκα αν είμαστε πιό πίσω από χώρες σαν αυτή.
Την εργασία την ξέρω είναι πολύ κατατοπιστική.
Πιό πάνω είπα γιά την τσαπατσουλιά που μας διακρίνει,κοιτάξτε πόσο απογυμνωμένο είναι το βαγόνι.Στη μορφή αυτή μεταφέρθηκε  στο Λαύριο.Σε άλλη χώρα θα είχε γίνει πλήρης αποκατάστσση.

----------


## maria korre

Joyrider, σ' ευχαριστούμε για την καταπληκτική εργασία που μας έφερες! Είναι ένα αποκαλυπτικό ταξίδι στο χρόνο τα Μεσόγεια και το Λαύριο! 
Το Λαύριο το γνώρισα τα τελευταία χρόνια και το αγάπησα αμέσως. Θες το λιμάνι με την ποικιλία των πλεούμενων, θες τα αρχοντικά κτίσματα, θες η δυνατότητα που σου δίνει να εκδράμεις  εύκολα σε βουνά, ακρογιαλιές ή σε κοντινά νησιά....Είναι ένας τόπος γεμάτος ιστορία. Ακόμα κι οι τσιμινιέρες στο Θορικό με γοητεύουν! Λυπάμαι όμως όταν βλέπω την εγκατάλειψη κτιρίων και υποδομών, και τη ζημιά που έχουν κάνει τα υπολείμματα του μεταλλείου στο έδαφος. Και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι την ύπαρξη και την ανάπτυξη της η πόλη και το λιμάνι της, την οφείλουν στην εκμετάλλευση του μεταλλεύματος.

----------


## maria korre

Πρωινή άποψη του λιμανιού. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής τράβηξα τη φωτογραφία με δισταγμό και λύπη για ευνόητους λόγους...

DSC03561.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Πρωινή συνάντηση στο λιμάνι των CELESTYAL CRYSTAL και CELESTYAL ODYSSEY! Μάρτυρας μόνο το ais,  :Apologetic: 
γιατί είμαι στην Αθήνα.

----------


## maria korre

9-7-2015 λίγο πριν το μεσημέρι.
DSC03721.jpg

----------


## maria korre

26-9-2015. Μετά από πολύ καιρό ξανά στο Λαύριο! Στο λιμάνι η γνωστή κατάσταση!

DSC04378.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Σάββατο πρωί στο Λαύριο!

14-11-2015.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Για να δούμε τι γίνεται στο Λαύριο! 28-2-16 και στη θέση του AQUA SPIRIT το φορτηγό HHL NEW YORK. 
Στην απέναντι πλευρά τα γνωστά.

DSC04562.jpg

----------


## maria korre

17-4-2016. Έσπασε η μονοχρωμία του μπλε στο λιμάνι!

DSC04640.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Ένα ιδιαίτερο φορτίο έφερε το ANNEGRET στο Λαύριο!

DSC04805.jpg

----------


## despo

Ενας παλιός μας γνώριμος επισκέπτης ξαναβρέθηκε μετα απο αρκετά χρόνια σε Ελληνικό λιμάνι. Οπως δείχνει το ΑΙΣ σήμερα ήταν εκει το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Delphin, το οποίο φέτος ναυλώθηκε απο την Τούρκικη εταιρεία Etstur μετα την αποχώρηση του Aegean Paradise.

----------


## maria korre

Απόβραδο στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου στις 20-6-2016!

DSC04859.jpg

----------


## maria korre

12-7-2016 Μια *όρκα* στο λιμάνι!!! Σήμερα απ' ό,τι είδα στο ΑΙΣ έπιασε στο λιμενοβραχίονα.

DSC04904.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Καλό μεσημέρι από το Λαύριο που σήμερα είναι γεμάτο λόγω της απεργίας. Σταθερά εκεί ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ, αλλά δεν είναι σε κανένα πλάνο, γιατί δεν άντεξα στο θέαμα. Στη θέση του ΑLIOS το MAESTRO SUN.

DSC05524.jpg DSC05528.jpg

----------


## maria korre

MAESTRO SUN, HELLENIC HIGHSPEED 

DSC05534.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Σήμερα το πρωί στο Λαύριο μετά την καταιγίδα. Το νέο πλοίο της salamis ALEXO στη θέση του, με εντελώς διαφορετική κοψιά από τα προηγούμενα.

DSC05657.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα το πρωί στο Λαύριο μετά την καταιγίδα. Το νέο πλοίο της salamis ALEXO στη θέση του, με εντελώς διαφορετική κοψιά από τα προηγούμενα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181560


Aυτή η σειρά της Finnlines ήταν σε αυτό το στυλ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι έφτασε στο Λαύριο μιά ωραία παλαιά πιλοτίνα με το όνομα KAPT. KOENIG σημαία (ΚΜ Comoros). Κανένας φίλος-η εκεί κοντά?????

----------


## maria korre

Καλησπέρα Παντελή! Αν το Σάββατο είναι ακόμα στο λιμάνι θα προσπαθήσω. Εκτός κι αν κάποιος άλλος συνταξιδιώτης τα καταφέρει νωρίτερα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ωραίο βαποράκι,τυπικό γερμανικό των αρχών του 60.Το ξεχωριστό είναι ότι έχει ηλεκτροπρόωση.
Η παρουσία του εδώ άγνωστη. Είναι κατάλληλο γιά μετασκευή σε ιδιωτική θαλαμηγό  ή επιβατηγό γιά κάποια τριτοκοσμική χώρα.Η ηλικία του (54 χρονών) είναι αρνητικό στοιχείο γιά οποιαδήποτε εμπορική απασχόληση στη χώρα μας.Ελπίζω να βρει κάπου τον δρόμο του αφού όταν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις χρονίζουν κ το σκάφος είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας,το αποτέλεσμα είναι γνωστό, δυστυχώς.

----------


## npapad

> Σήμερα το μεσημέρι έφτασε στο Λαύριο μιά ωραία παλαιά πιλοτίνα με το όνομα KAPT. KOENIG σημαία (ΚΜ Comoros). Κανένας φίλος-η εκεί κοντά?????





> Καλησπέρα Παντελή! Αν το Σάββατο είναι ακόμα στο λιμάνι θα προσπαθήσω. Εκτός κι αν κάποιος άλλος συνταξιδιώτης τα καταφέρει νωρίτερα!





> Ωραίο βαποράκι,τυπικό γερμανικό των αρχών του 60.Το ξεχωριστό είναι ότι έχει ηλεκτροπρόωση.
> Η παρουσία του εδώ άγνωστη. Είναι κατάλληλο γιά μετασκευή σε ιδιωτική θαλαμηγό  ή επιβατηγό γιά κάποια τριτοκοσμική χώρα.Η ηλικία του (54 χρονών) είναι αρνητικό στοιχείο γιά οποιαδήποτε εμπορική απασχόληση στη χώρα μας.Ελπίζω να βρει κάπου τον δρόμο του αφού όταν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις χρονίζουν κ το σκάφος είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας,το αποτέλεσμα είναι γνωστό, δυστυχώς.


Με αφορμή την άφιξη της όμορφης πιλοτίνας στο Λαύριο είχα μια συζήτηση με μερικούς εκλεκτούς φίλους από το shipspotting. O David Asprey με ενημέρωσε ότι πουλήθηκε πρώτη φορά το 2014 από τη Γερμανική Πλοηγική Υπηρεσία για € 203000 με σκοπό να μετατραπεί σε expedition κρουαζιερόπλοιο αλλά παρέμεινε στο Bremerhaven. Αργότερα μεταπωλήθηκε και έφυγε ρυμουλκούμενη για το Ρότερνταμ το Γενάρη του 2016. Τον προηγούμενο μήνα άλλαξε σημαία σε Κομόρες και έφυγε για Λαύριο. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν ξέρει ποιοι το πήραν. Θα συνεχίσω να ερευνώ και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## maria korre

Τα κατάφερα, αλλά από μακριά! Εσείς βάζετε τις πληροφορίες κι εγώ τις φωτογραφίες! Πλώρη και πρύμνη φαίνεται κάποια κίνηση! Πράγματι όμορφο σκαρί! 

IMG_0315.jpg IMG_0317.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαίρομαι που τα κατάφερες, όντως ωραίο σκαρί.

----------


## maria korre

¶ποψη του λιμανιού σήμερα το απόγευμα!

IMG_0652.jpg IMG_0654.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Eπενδύσεις άνω των 2 εκατ. ευρώ ετοιμάζει η Ekol*Τρίτη, 04 Ιουλίου 2017 16:11
*UPD:*16:12








A- A A+


shortlink


in[COLOR=#FFFFFF !important]*Share*


[/COLOR]

Επενδύσεις, ύψους άνω των 2 εκατ. ευρώ, για τη βελτίωση των εγκαταστάσεων στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου και τη δημιουργία στόλου για την εθνική διανομή, προανήγγειλε η Ekol, η οποία βρίσκεται στην Ελλάδα από το 2012 και δραστηριοποιείται στον κλάδο των logistics.
«Από τη στιγμή που η Ekol εισήλθε στην ελληνική αγορά, οι επενδύσεις στη χώρα ανήλθαν περίπου στα 5 εκατ. ευρώ» τόνισε ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Ekol Ελλάδος, Δημήτρης Μπατάκης.


Remaining Time-0:00

Fullscreen

Mute



«Οι συνολικές επενδύσεις, όταν γιορτάζουμε τα δέκα μας χρόνια στην Ελλάδα, προσδοκούμε πως θα είναι όσα και τα χρόνια παρουσίας μας στη χώρα» έσπευσε να προσθέσει.
Η Ekol απασχολεί περισσότερα από 50 άτομα, με τον κύκλο εργασιών να σημειώνει αύξηση κατά 25% κάθε χρόνο.
Μέχρι σήμερα, το συνολικό ποσό που έχει καταβάλει στο ελληνικό κράτος για τα ταμεία κοινωνικής ασφάλισης, τους φόρους μισθών και τον ΦΠΑ, αγγίζει τα 2,5 εκατ. ευρώ.
«Σχεδιάζουμε να συνδέσουμε σιδηροδρομικά την Ευρώπη με τα λιμάνια του Λαυρίου και Θεσσαλονίκης και με τους τερματικούς σιδηροδρομικούς σταθμούς του Ασπροπύργου και του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης» επεσήμανε, καταλήγοντας, ο κ. Μπατάκης.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## maria korre

Στο λιμενοβραχίωνα και από ό,τι μπορώ να διακρίνω πάνω σε πλατφόρμα, το πρυμναίο τμήμα του φορτηγού CABRERA, που προσάραξε στις 24-12-2016 στις βόρειες ακτές της ¶νδρου. 

IMG_1706.jpg IMG_1707.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε maria korre. Δεν τα βλέπουμε συχνά αυτά .

----------


## vassilisgok

20171029_130625.jpg20171029_130811.jpg

Στο βάθος διακρίνονται ο Νέαρχος, ο Ταξιάρχης και το Alexo

----------


## maria korre

Μετά από πολύ καιρό, και πάλι στο Λαύριο! Στο λιμάνι το ερευνητικό σκάφος που περιμένει να ξεκινήσει για τις έρευνες στην Κύπρο.

IMG_2029.jpg IMG_2032.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Απόβραδο στο Λαύριο! Η πιλοτίνα, το ερευνητικό OCEAN INVESTIGATOR και το ΑΓ. ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ που, όπως πληροφορήθηκα από τον Παντελή, μεταφέρει ανεμογεννήτριες από Αλεξανδρούπολη.

IMG_2460.jpg IMG_2463.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολύ πράγμα βλέπω. :Very Happy:

----------


## a.molos

> Πολύ πράγμα βλέπω.


Που να δεις τι γίνεται στο Μεσολόγγι !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Απόβραδο στο Λαύριο! Η πιλοτίνα, το ερευνητικό OCEAN INVESTIGATOR και το ΑΓ. ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ που, όπως πληροφορήθηκα από τον Παντελή, μεταφέρει ανεμογεννήτριες από Αλεξανδρούπολη.
> 
> IMG_2460.jpg IMG_2463.jpg


Από το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ_ φαίνεται λίγο η πρύμη του. Ίσως ξεγελάει το ότι δίπλα του βρίσκεται άλλη μία παντόφλα μας - φορτηγό, η _ΕΙΡΗΝΗ Κ_ και το κρύβει.

----------

